# Stove identification



## thor5551 (Jul 18, 2020)

Any thoughts on what this stove might be? The guy I got it from said it was a Blaze King but I can't find any evidence to support that.


----------



## BKVP (Jul 19, 2020)

Not ours.

BKVP


----------



## thor5551 (Jul 19, 2020)

BKVP said:


> Not ours.
> 
> BKVP


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## bholler (Jul 19, 2020)

thor5551 said:


> Thanks for confirming.


Is that your install?   That looks like a homemade or local shop built stove.


----------



## thor5551 (Jul 19, 2020)

I picked it up from a local guy. He didn’t have any info on it but I was starting to think it is a custom job. I can’t find any identifying info on it. It’s built like a tank though.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2020)

My guess is that it will use as much fuel as a tank too.


----------



## thor5551 (Jul 19, 2020)

begreen said:


> My guess is that it will use as much fuel as a tank too.


 Oh no! You think it’s a dud? I obviously don’t know much about them. I didn’t pay much so I wouldn’t be too torn up if it’s a bust. And it’s just to heat my workshop.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2020)

Does it have firebrick lining the inside and a baffle? That will help a bit, but a modern stove will do better.


----------



## thor5551 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks so much for the tips! It has fire bricks but no baffle. My friend actually suggested the baffle so something I’ll look into retro fitting perhaps.


----------



## Hoytman (Aug 24, 2020)

That is either an early Wonder Warm or a homemade replica of one.







						Dunham Lehr Wonder Warm
					

I have a vintage Dunham Lehr stove that I am trying to install in our home.  The inspectors are insisting on an owners manual for reference. I have turned nothing up, and am eager to find one or a substitute, looking for help.




					www.hearth.com
				




Try googling Wonder Warm or Dunham Lehr who I think owned the rights to Wonder Warm name. These stoves were built in Richmond, Indiana and my neighbor has two of them.


----------



## mte00 (Feb 15, 2022)

need help identifying this plz


----------



## Hoytman (Feb 15, 2022)

See post above yours and you have your answer.


----------



## nhalvorson (Dec 20, 2022)

I understand this is an old post, but this looks identical to my stove that I was just trying to identify. I got to this thread through a Google image search, and they really look the same. My grandfather installed this one, but he has now passed and I don't have any other details. Were you ever able to find information on yours?


----------



## Hoytman (Dec 20, 2022)

See post #10 for information on that stove. That stove with the flat doors is also an early one. 

You may find a manual for it on this forum if you use the search function.


----------



## rwhite (Dec 25, 2022)

That stove has popped up here several times over the years and I have never seen anything definitive as to the manufacturer. My parents still have one although it has been regulated to the barn now. There is no tag or name anywhere on it. I am certain they were factory made. There must have been a dealer in Northern AZ as I have seen numerous homes with the same stove in the same area but non have had tags. I would guess my parents installed it in the mid 70s sometime.


----------



## BKVP (Dec 25, 2022)

Very likely. There are two tags, the first for safety test clearances and the second the emissions test certification.  Actual safety labels preceeded emissions labels by decades.  Emissions test labels began in 1984, with the state of Oregon.   

In 1988 EPA started requirements for emissions testing and labeling.  EPA permits manufacturers to combine labels, so long as minimum size of font and dimensions are observed.

You're probably correct about the SW connection to the manufacturing. Fabco built stoves in Eagle Idaho.  They are everywhere in Southern Idaho, Nevada and Northern California.   One consideration is if the manufacturer had a aggressive distributor or dealer, that could really make a difference. 

The safety label should (if there is a safety label) have the test report number is small font.  That number can be used to reverse lookup the manufacturer.

Merry Christmas all...
BKVP


----------



## Hoytman (Dec 25, 2022)

It’s an early Wonder Warm by Dunham Lier made in Richmond, Indiana 30 minutes from my house. If it isn’t a Wonder Warm, then it is a copy someone home built or a copy some manufacturer tried to copy.


----------

